# JTL Digit e-box



## yorkie (Jan 26, 2013)

I just bought a large JTL Digit e-box.


JTLcorp: Digit-eBox


Anyone else have one?  Any suggestions on best way to use it or set up a EOS Rebel DSLR for it.

There is a strip of LED's along the inside top which reflects onto the pen, so I might have to cover those with photography paper to diffuse.

It's worth stating, I suck at photos and need all the help I can get.  I'm not one of those guys who can set up a mini studio and do it well.  

Thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## mmayo (Jan 26, 2013)

Show some photos you take with your new toy and expect good advice on how to not suck at photography.  Many in the forum can help.  Good luck


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thinking for the price that the link was showing, someone should come over with the unit and take the photo's for you


Those are some expensive units they have, why did you decide to get one of them instead of building a simple light tent and getting some lighting from HomeDepot(or some other place close by)?





Post some photo from this, I'd really like to see them.








Scott (that's a months pay for me) B


----------



## yorkie (Feb 5, 2013)

Update:  I am sending the unit back and am now researching how to build my own setup.  Not impressed!




SDB777 said:


> Thinking for the price that the link was showing, someone should come over with the unit and take the photo's for you
> 
> 
> Those are some expensive units they have, why did you decide to get one of them instead of building a simple light tent and getting some lighting from HomeDepot(or some other place close by)?
> ...


----------



## Denis McCarthy (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey Stephen,

Like Scott was saying earlier, no need to spend a bunch of money.. A simple light box will work just fine. There should be plenty of examples here on the IAP forum. A quick google search should get you some great ideas too. Post up a few pictures when you get a chance so we can see what you are working with. Lots of great ideas here on this thread of IAP! 

Take care

Denis


----------



## walshjp17 (Feb 5, 2013)

I just bought one of these 16" Photo Cube Studio Light Tent Box Kit - TheLaShop.  I haven't had the time to get it set up properly, but with the exception of the tripod, it seems to fit the bill.  I'm going to use my old, steady tripod instead.  The price was certainly right.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Feb 5, 2013)

I have the same set from another company through amazon ( Amazon.com: CowboyStudio Table Top Photo Studio Light Tent Kit in a Box - 1 Tent, 2 Light Set, 1 Stand, 1 Case: Camera & Photo )

The lights that came with it weren't enough (this house's lighting sucks pretty bad)... so I picked 10" reflectors with stands and 30W CFL daylight bulbs.  The 4 lights together work great. Probably just need the 2 new, but I already had the others.

Edit - and if you want to get the wrinkles out of the backdrops, low heat iron between a couple of towels.


----------



## monark88 (Feb 5, 2013)

LagniappeRob said:


> I have the same set from another company through amazon ( Amazon.com: CowboyStudio Table Top Photo Studio Light Tent Kit in a Box - 1 Tent, 2 Light Set, 1 Stand, 1 Case: Camera & Photo )
> 
> The lights that came with it weren't enough (this house's lighting sucks pretty bad)... so I picked 10" reflectors with stands and 30W CFL daylight bulbs.  The 4 lights together work great. Probably just need the 2 new, but I already had the others.
> 
> Edit - and if you want to get the wrinkles out of the backdrops, low heat iron between a couple of towels.




Thanks for info. I just placed my order with Amazon.
Russ


----------



## yorkie (Feb 7, 2013)

Funny thing is, I built a light box per the instructions in the library and it worked great.  But, I got silly and wanted to find something super-duper cool and messed up.  Now, I've sold the lighting I had, but it wasn't that great, and still have the box I built.  

So, I'm going to HD or Lowes and buy some of those clamp on reflectors and some CFL daylight bulbs, maybe the 6500k ones?

Thoughts on best lighting I can get to ensure I get enough light through the acrylic box and onto the pen???

Thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm unimpressed by the quality (both of the merchandise and of the customer service) of Cowboy Studio products.  I'm much happier with the equipment I bought from Adorama.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Janster (Feb 7, 2013)

*I listened to MMAYO.!!!!!!!!!!!*

.....and have made some really great in IMHO, progress taking penphotos! Just ask alot of questions! Good luck.......Jan


----------



## yorkie (Feb 8, 2013)

What equipment did you buy from Adorama?  i bought this from Adorama.




Sylvanite said:


> I'm unimpressed by the quality (both of the merchandise and of the customer service) of Cowboy Studio products.  I'm much happier with the equipment I bought from Adorama.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


----------



## LagniappeRob (Feb 8, 2013)

Adorama sells the same setup as " Polaroid Table Top Portable Studio Light Tent Kit PLPS ". The only difference is the Polaroid name is printed on this one.  Their own brand one only comes with blue and white backgrounds but has the same hardware: http://www.adorama.com/VRDSB1616.html  None of them actually make the item... From what I can find they're being made by Shangyu Yida Photography Products Co., Ltd.




Sylvanite said:


> I'm unimpressed by the quality (both of the merchandise and of the customer service) of Cowboy Studio products.  I'm much happier with the equipment I bought from Adorama.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 10, 2013)

yorkie said:


> What equipment did you buy from Adorama?



I have a pair of their softboxes, a couple of light stands, a backdrop stand, and some 30W and 70W 5500K CFL bulbs.  Most of it is "Flashpoint" branded.  They aren't pro quality, but they weren't pro price either.

I bought a pair of boom stands from Cowboy Studio, and while I like the booms, they came with bulbs that didn't fit, the reflectors are flimsy, and one was damaged (due to insufficient packaging) in transit.  I eventually got the right bulbs, but they never did replace the damaged reflector.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------

